# Neuerdings Lockanrufe aus dem Ausland? +447044879174



## Unregistriert (5 November 2008)

Hallo.

Ich bin letztens aus allen Wolken gefallen. Ich hab ja schon ne Menge unseriöse Anrufe erlebt und viele Lockanrufe, aber das is der Hammer.
Anscheind versuchen die es neuerdings aus dem Ausland. Mein Handy klingelt,ich guck aufs Display..häää?

+447044879174 stand da.

In mein Kopf angestrengt..ratter ratter..bin natürlich nicht ran.
Dann hab ich mich erstma kundig gemacht...nen Anruf aus Großbritanien??? Ich kenn da niemanden. 
Dann hab ich versucht ne Sms an die Nummer zu senden..wurde nicht  zugestellt.

Denke auch das das ne neue Masche ist..manche Leute gucken nicht auf die Vorwahl und rufen schön zurück.

Also noch mal VORSICHT bei dieser Nummer

+447044879174


----------



## Heiko (5 November 2008)

*AW: Neuerdings Lockanrufe aus dem Ausland? +447044879174*

Die Frage ist, ob es sich tatsächlich um einen Lockanruf handelt. So lange Du nicht rangegangen bist, kann man dazu auch nix konkretes sagen.


----------



## Heikeline (5 November 2008)

*AW: Neuerdings Lockanrufe aus dem Ausland? +447044879174*

Hallo,

ich hatte auch so einen Anruf, bin aber nicht dran gegangen.

+447053791539

Gruß
Heike


----------



## Captain Picard (5 November 2008)

*AW: Neuerdings Lockanrufe aus dem Ausland? +447044879174*



Heikeline schrieb:


> +447053791539



+44+7?    sind UK  cell phone = Handynummern 
How to call England: country code, area codes, phone books


> How to dial to England cellular:
> 
> * for calls to a UK cell phone dial: 011 + 44 + 7??? ??? ???


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 November 2008)

*AW: Neuerdings Lockanrufe aus dem Ausland? +447044879174*

Nein, das sind UK-070-Nummern, die Abzocke ist dort relativ neu
Silent Caller...... - The Scream!

Bitte beschwere Dich bei der Bundesnetzagentur (rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de) und unbedingt auch bei den britischen Behörden. Falls Du dabei Hilfe benötigst, melde Dich.


> PhonepayPlus has the following information about the number 07053791539.
> 
> 070 numbers are used for Personal Numbering Services which are defined as services that enable end-users to be called using a single personal telephone number (the 070 number) and to receive those calls at almost any telephone number, including landlines and mobile numbers.
> 
> ...



Hier ist der Link, bei dem die oben genannte Nummer bereits eingegeben wurde
http://www.phonepayplus.org.uk/consumers/complain/forms/ComplaintForm.asp?QueriedTelNum=07053791539

Ich werde selbst meine UK-Freunde fragen, was man noch tun kann.

Nachtrag:
Das mit der Beschwerde in UK ist doch nicht so einfach, zumindest das Onlineformular ist schwierig (man muß zB einen gültigen UK-Postcode eingeben und so. Ich habe den eines bekannten Postfachdienstes in London genommen)



> Details of your complaint
> Your name: Mr *
> The number you are complaining about: 07053791539
> 
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (5 November 2008)

*AW: Neuerdings Lockanrufe aus dem Ausland? +447044879174*

was soll das kosten, wenn von hier aus zurückgerufen würde, und  wer profitiert davon ?


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 November 2008)

*AW: Neuerdings Lockanrufe aus dem Ausland? +447044879174*

0044-70-44879174
Betreiber: 7Tel Ltd. 	

0044-70-53791539
Betreiber:	Esse Solutions Ltd

Wie gesagt, ich werde mich in UK mal schlau machen. Vielleicht können dabei ein paar gute Freunde helfen 
7tel Ltd ist als Betreiber von solchen für betrügerische Pings verwendeten Nummern bereits bekannt

Esse Solutions ist ebenfalls bekannt - rein zufällig taucht da derselbe Name auf, der erst vor wenigen Wochen wegen ähnlicher Tricks mit 070-Nummern aufgefallen ist: J*B* - da lob ich mir halt die britischen Regulierer, wo man mit ein paar Abfragen Klarheiten kriegt 
http://www.phonepayplus.org.uk/busi...tions+Ltd&ST=&SpLookup=Search&Keywords=&cmd=2

Wer mehr über Herrn J*B* lesen will, dem sei z.B. ein faszinierender Artikel des US-Geldwäscheexperten Jeffrey Robinson ans Herz gelegt ("The man that wants to hit BT with a baseball bat", übersetzt: _Der Mann, der British Telecom eins mit dem Baseballschläger mitgeben will_. Das war der Mann, der auf BBC meinte, die britischen Regulierer seien "ein Haufen Scheiße und man müsste sie übers Knie legen und auspeitschen" - er kannte die deutschen Regulierer nicht)


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 November 2008)

*AW: Neuerdings Lockanrufe aus dem Ausland? +447044879174*



webwatcher schrieb:


> was soll das kosten, wenn von hier aus zurückgerufen würde, und  wer profitiert davon ?


ich kläre das. Wenn es nicht profitabel wäre, würde es in UK nicht gemacht werden. Es ist das Gegenstück zum deutschen 0137-Ping.

http://www.nma.co.uk/Articles/39293/Phonepayplus+fines+premium-rate+scammer+200,000.html


> Phonepayplus has handed out a £200,000 fine to premium-rate phone scam *Jack Barnard Telecoms Services* [Firmenname!].
> 
> The service provider received the fine for charging consumers for calling an '070' number.
> 
> *An automated machine placed calls to thousands of consumers who were charged 50p per minute for returning the missed call*.



Mindestens eine der beteiligten Nummern läuft über eine Firma, die im Zusammenhang mit derselben Firma/Person bereits auffällig wurde - wegen "missed calls" für eine 0845-Nummer (=Mehrwertnummer)

Hier ist übrigens die Entscheidung der britischen Regulierer über den oben erwähnten Fall

Und hier noch einmal die Entscheidungen gegen "Esse Solutions"
http://www.phonepayplus.org.uk/busi...tions+Ltd&ST=&SpLookup=Search&Keywords=&cmd=2

Das weitere werden die britischen Regulierer schon regeln, verlass Dich drauf. Dafür werden die Freunde in UK schon sorgen


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 November 2008)

*AW: Neuerdings Lockanrufe aus dem Ausland? +447044879174*

Bei M-Net bekomme ich da eine Kostenansage. Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich für 1,40 Euro da anrufe - das könnten andere Leute billiger machen (bei M-Net ist Ausland sehr teuer)
+447044879174


----------



## greengrow (5 November 2008)

07044879174

how these UK numbers were supposed to be used:

0900
at work.........07044879174>>>>office phone (land-line)
1230
lunch break....07044879174>>>>mobile phone
1330
at work.........07044879174>>>>office phone (land-line)
1700
at home........07044879174>>>>home phone (land line)

they were designed for business men to use who wanted to give one number out.

the revenue flow:

caller>>60p/min>>mobile operator>>50p/min>>7Tel Ltd>>*0p/min*>>businessman

but this is what is happening:

caller>>60p/min>>mobile operator>>50p/min>>7Tel Ltd>>*25p/min*>>fraudster

this revenue share is not allowed in the UK and two companies have recently received heavy fines.
it looks like these UK companies have decided to target Germany to avoid fines in the UK.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 November 2008)

*AW: Re: Neuerdings Lockanrufe aus dem Ausland? +447044879174*



greengrow schrieb:


> but this is what is happening:
> 
> caller>>60p/min>>mobile operator>>50p/min>>7Tel Ltd>>*25p/min*>>fraudster
> 
> this revenue share is not allowed in the UK and two companies have recently received heavy fines. it looks like these UK companies have decided to target Germany to avoid fines in the UK.



[_...aber das ist, was wirklich passiert: 60 pence zahlt der Anrufer (...) und 25 pence bleiben beim Betrüger.
Diese Ausschüttung (Gewinnbeteiligung) ist in UK nicht erlaubt und zwei Firmen wurden daher unlängst massiv abgestraft. Es sieht so aus, als würden diese UK-Firmen nun auf den deutschen Markt abzielen, um Strafen in UK zu vermeiden...]

_Well, greengrow - let's do what we can to not let them get away with that. Could you bring that story to the attention of Mr Penman or The Register if it shows that more people are targetted in Germany?

[_Nun denn, greengrow, lass uns tun, was wir können, damit die damit nicht durchkommen. Könntest Du den Herrn Penman(*) oder The Register in dieser Sache mal anstupsen, wenn sich zeigt, dass mehr Leute in Deutschland betroffen sind?_]

(*) David Penman, Mirror Investigative


----------



## greengrow (5 November 2008)

"Could you bring that story to the attention of" yes
..............................
7044879174
Betreiber: 7Tel Ltd.

07053791539
Betreiber: Esse Solutions Ltd

@Aka-Aka.  where did you look up the numbers to identify the companies?


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 November 2008)

*AW: Re: Neuerdings Lockanrufe aus dem Ausland? +447044879174*



greengrow schrieb:


> @Aka-Aka.  where did you look up the numbers to identify the companies?


I am not authorized to tell you  (you got a private message)

[_Aka-aka, wie hast Du die Betreiber der Nummern rausgekriegt? // Das sag ich nicht_]
(sinngemäß)


----------



## greengrow (6 November 2008)

i have found the list i usually use 

"www.ofcom.org.uk/telecoms/ioi/numbers/numbers_administered/s7.xls - " - Google Search
"www.ofcom.org.uk/telecoms/ioi/numbers/numbers_administered/s7.xls - "


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 November 2008)

*AW: Neuerdings Lockanrufe aus dem Ausland? +447044879174*

Yes, but the OFCOM list shows a different result... I will be checking that matter and try to find out which information is correct and what database I am using. Hold the line...
[_Ja, aber das Ergebnis der OFCOM-Liste ist ein anderes... Ich werde die Sache mal kontrollieren und versuchen, herauszufinden, welche Info stimmt und welche Datenbasis ich überhaupt nutze. Bleiben Sie dran..._]

--

Well, I see what's the difference... Maybe we do not have the correct database. But the correct result anyway?
0044-70-44879174 = Tele-Lynx Ltd? = 7Tel Ltd!


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 November 2008)

*AW: Neuerdings Lockanrufe aus dem Ausland? +447044879174*

Zur Zeit kann man nicht davon ausgehen, dass es sich um eine neue Ping-Abzockmasche handelt. Es gibt außer diesen beiden Meldungen hier offenbar keine weiteren Beschwerden. Außerdem klingt es in beiden postings so, als seien es keine "Pinganrufe" gewesen, bei denen es nur 1x geklingelt hat. Soweit ich die beiden postings verstehe, hat es öfter geklingelt und es wurde nur nicht abgehoben.

[_At that time it does not look like a new missed-calls-scam. There are no other complaints except of these two postings here. What's described here does not seem to be the "typical" ping scenario (only 1 ringing).
I don't think that any of the companies mentioned here may feel upset about being mentioned here, but if I should be wrong please contact the admins_]


----------



## karolina (14 November 2008)

*AW: Neuerdings Lockanrufe aus dem Ausland? +447044879174*

Hallo,

hier eine neue Nummer: + 447053796073

Sieben Anrufe in 5 Tagen - darunter am 11.11.2008 - 4 binnen einer 1/2 h.:wall:


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 November 2008)

*AW: Neuerdings Lockanrufe aus dem Ausland? +447044879174*

Na schau an 
PhonepayPlus



> PhonepayPlus received 32 consumer complaints regarding the receipt of calls to mobile telephones which terminated after one ring.  The missed call numbers were identified as ‘070535' prefixed numbers.  The complainants were consistent in claiming that the call they received terminated after one ring.  This prompted consumers to return the call, whilst being unaware of higher rate charges.  The majority of complainants who returned the call, claimed that, once connected, they were played a ringing tone, which some recognised to be a recording of a ringing tone.
> (...)
> The Tribunal considered the case to be very serious and issued a formal reprimand and imposed a confiscatory and punitive fine of £20,000.The Tribunal imposed a bar on the service and the numbers providing access to the service for 12 months



Dafür haben die britischen Regulierer knapp zwei Wochen gebraucht (ok, von meiner Beschwerde ab waren's drei Wochen). Grüße an die BnetzA.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neuerdings Lockanrufe aus dem Ausland? +447044879174*

Es geht übrigens weiter...

Dieses mal mit Nummern von Magrathea. Diese Firma kennen wir hier auch 
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/00447024060717
00447024060717


----------



## greengrow (9 Dezember 2008)

off topic (a little  )

http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/00447024060717
30 Nov 2008
Nokia celebrates 40yrs. Your Number has won 40,000 pounds in the nokia award.
Send email to *nokia*[email protected]
Phone:00447024060717
---------------------
Police: Beware of fraudsters and scams
December 5, 2008
Hoax SMS Message
A hoax SMS message is currently being circulated which reads:
“CONGRATULATIONS! Your mobile number has won the sum of £250,000.00 GBP on this year NOKIA PROMO. For claims call: +2348032764530. Or Email us: *nokia*[email protected] Sent from my BlackBerry® wireless device from Cable & Wireless bMobile.”
-----------------------------------------
this is interesting and this is just hypothetical and does not expect an answer, but are the 'prizes' sent to owners of nokia phones? how would the sender know the phones had been manufactured by nokia.  who would have a data base of customers with nokia manufactured phones?

Bizarre bug in Nokia maps unearthed - The INQUIRER

A VERY STRANGE bug was discovered by the INQ when testing Nokia Maps – the handset manufacturer's route finding software.
[]
Bizarrely – despite the fact that we'd successfully used the 'Phone Bill' option to pay for the original spoken routing module, which Nokia calls 'Drive & Walk' - the traffic module just would not load.

We tried twice but with no success. The text messages pointed to a service provider called Openbit but that company turned out to be now owned by Tanla Mobile

pure hypothesis


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neuerdings Lockanrufe aus dem Ausland? +447044879174*

Nokia is "investigating the matter"


> together with local authorities.


local authorities? I hope it's not PP+ 

_Nokia "untersucht diese Sache 'zusammen mit den örtlichen Behörden'". Örtliche Behörden? Hoffentlich meinen die nicht Phonepay Plus_

+2348032764530 = Nigeria mobile.

--- There is also a warning on the Cayman Islands
http://www.caycompass.com/cgi-bin/CFPnews.cgi?ID=1035884


> “Congratulations! Your mobile number has won the sum of £250,000.00 GBP on this year NOKIA PROMO. For claims call: +2348032764530. Or Email us: [email protected] Sent from my BlackBerry® wireless device from Cable & Wireless bMobile.”
> 
> The email address given as a point of contact for information is not valid. The telephone number is also invalid with callers getting a busy signal when they call.
> 
> “LIME would like to advise customers not to respond to this as it is mobile phone SPAM, effectively an unsolicited bulk message that has been sent to potentially thousands of our customers.



(_Es gibt auch auf den Cayman Islands eine Warnung: [...] Die angegebene Mailadresse ... existiert nicht... Ach die Telefonnummer ist ungültig und Anrufer hören nur ein Besetztzeichen, wenn sie anrufen. _)
http://www.google.de/search?q="2348032764530"&hl=de&filter=0

-------

inzwischen werden diese Spammeldungen offenbar tatsächlich ohne gültige Adresse versendet
(_The spam messages are sent without a valid mail at the moment)_
http://www.google.de/search?as_q=+f...as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images

Es gab auch Meldungen, bei denen eine existierende Webseite erwähnt wird - möglicherweise ist das aber eine Irreführung
(_there have been earlier reports mentioning an existing website, but maybe this is misleading_)
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/447045772868

In diesen Fällen wurde eine 070-Nummer einer Open Telecom International Ltd. eingesetzt. Das ist eine Firma, die hier zumindest Insidern bekannt sein dürfte...
(_In this cases a 070 of "Open Telecom International" was used. That's acompany that should be known to insiders_)



> YOU MUST BE EITHEEN (18 ) YEARS OF AGE OR OLDER TO USE THIS SERVICE.  IF YOU ARE EIGHTEEN (18 ) YEARS OF AGE OR OLDER, AND YOU ARE THE BILL PAYER ON THIS LINE, CLICK ON THE “ENTER” BUTTON.
> YOUR MODEM WILL DIAL THE PREMIUM RATE TELEPHONE NUMBER 88229 XXXXX, BILLED AT $5.00 (PLUS $0.50 GST) PER MINUTE WHICH WILL APPEAR ON A TELEPHONE BILL FROM OPEN TELECOM.
> FOR CUSTOMER SERVICE OR PRIVACY STATEMENT VISIT http://www.opentelecom.info OR WRITE TO PO BOX 307, COLLINS ST WEST, MELBOURNE VIC 8007.


(Auszug aus einem Dialer aus meinem Archiv)(_excerpt from an archived dialler_)

Für UK wurde folgende Kontaktadresse angegeben (_For UK customers they gave the following contact details
_)
PO Box 357 Eastleigh SO50 7WB



************************************************************************

for english speaking people:
dialler scam in Australia
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/351771.html

you remember "astix holding"? proclaim? profit plantation?

two reports from the Australia Ombudsman mentioning "Open Telecom" in 2005/2006:



> the number of international data complaints increased from 1,968 to 2,617. There was a surge in complaints in the December quarter, largely attributable to Approach Telecom, a TIO member which provides access to internet content by means of an override code and an international dialler. (*Approach Telecom changed its name to Beyond Telecom in May 2005*.)


(Telecommunication Industry Ombudsman, Australia, Annual Report 2005)(source)



> The fall in international data complaints may have been due to the decrease in complaints against *Approach Telecom, and its successors Beyond Telecom and Open Telecom*, following the TIO’s systemic investigation into warnings on diallers for which Approach
> Telecom billed. The movement from dial-up to broadband services is also a likely contributor to the decrease as dumping can occur only through a dial-up modem.


(Telecommunication Industry Ombudsman, Australia, Annual Report 2006) (source)


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neuerdings Lockanrufe aus dem Ausland? +447044879174*

Hier gibt es das auch mit Motorola
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/447045790642

dort wird eine existierende Webseite (whois protected) genannt, bei der es einen interessanten Eintrag gibt

motorolaclaims.info
motorolaclaims.info - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records

motorolaclaims.info
IN
SOAserver:ns1.tridomainhost.com
email:july.m***s.yahoo.com
serial:2008100511
refresh:7200
retry:7200
expire:2419200
minimum ttl:3840038400s(10:40:00)

tridomainhost.com ist in Nigeria

oben erwähnte web2smspro.com ist wohl lediglich der Versender der SMS, die bieten so was an. Dann ist das evtl. auch nur simples phishing ohne Mehrwerthintergrund.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: Re: Neuerdings Lockanrufe aus dem Ausland? +447044879174*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> [_Nun denn, greengrow, lass uns tun, was wir können, damit die damit nicht durchkommen. Könntest Du den Herrn Penman(*) oder The Register in dieser Sache mal anstupsen, wenn sich zeigt, dass mehr Leute in Deutschland betroffen sind?_]
> 
> (*) David Penman, Mirror Investigative


Andrew Penman, nicht David 
http://blogs.mirror.co.uk/investigations/2008/12/four-bans-and-a-fine-for-070-p.html


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Neuerdings Lockanrufe aus dem Ausland? +447044879174*

Bekomme auch immer wieder Anrufe aus UK,
mit immer wechselnden Nummern. Hier 2 davon:

00447046703115
00447086309351

Klingelt genau einmal jedesmal 
Grüße


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Neuerdings Lockanrufe aus dem Ausland? +447044879174*

Das sind britische "personal numbers", die un UK schon länger zur Abzocke missbraucht werden. Bitte melde die Vorfälle an die britische Regulierungsbehörde.
Ich kram Dir gleich einen Link raus.
Hold the line.

hier
http://www.phonepayplus.org.uk/output/Check-a-number-results.aspx

bzw hier
http://www.phonepayplus.org.uk/output/Complaint-submission.aspx

In UK wird oft schon aufgrund einer einzigen Beschwerde reagiert und man ist dort wiederholt gegen diese Pinganrufe vorgegangen. Es gab Strafen in Millionenhöhe!


----------



## webster19944 (12 Juni 2010)

*AW: Re: Neuerdings Lockanrufe aus dem Ausland? +447044879174*



greengrow schrieb:


> 07044879174
> 
> how these UK numbers were supposed to be used:
> 
> ...


habe heute auch einen anruf der nummer 0044 70 89633747


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuerdings Lockanrufe aus dem Ausland? +447044879174*

wir hatten heute auch nen anruf: von 00447042538792


----------



## Sepp6 (6 August 2010)

*AW: Neuerdings Lockanrufe aus dem Ausland? +447044879174*

Ja, das sind Abzocke-Anrufe.
Bei mir gestern die +0447 089659605, also GB -Mobilfunk-Netz.

Niemals zurückrufen!
Gruß Sepp


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 August 2010)

*AW: Neuerdings Lockanrufe aus dem Ausland? +447044879174*

Bitte die Vorgänge auch an die Bundesnetzagentur melden. Die Wattestäbchen werden sagen, dass sie nicht zuständig sind, davon nicht stören lassen. Die sollen gefälligst Kontakt aufnehmen mit der britischen Regulierungsbehörde. Bei denen können sie dann auch gleich Nachhilfe nehmen, wie man mit solchen Pingern umgeht: Hohe Strafen und zeitnahe Verfolgung...

(P.S.: Weil ich mir ausrechnen kann, dass die Wattestäbchen das nicht fertig bekommen, habe ich übrigens selbst eine Meldung an die britische Regulierungsbehörde in Auftrag gegeben. Trotzdem sollte man den "offiziellen" Weg gehen, da meine Kontakte nicht so richtig offiziell sind. Man kann ja der Bundesnetzagentur berichten, dass die britischen Regulierer Kenntnis von derartigen Vorfällen haben. Das steht ja hier im Forum. Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass man darüber auch dort informiert ist, wo man es sein sollte)


----------



## Unregistriert (7 März 2011)

*AW: Neuerdings Lockanrufe aus dem Ausland? +447044879174*

Ich hatte heute 00447086288557! 
Was sind das für nummern?

Bitte mal auf deutsch erklären!

Danke


----------



## Hippo (7 März 2011)

*AW: Neuerdings Lockanrufe aus dem Ausland? +447044879174*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bitte mal auf deutsch erklären!



Bitte mal den Thread lesen, da steht die Erklärung :wall:
Auf Deutsch !


----------



## Heiko (7 März 2011)

*AW: Neuerdings Lockanrufe aus dem Ausland? +447044879174*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was sind das für nummern?



Englische.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 März 2011)

*AW: Neuerdings Lockanrufe aus dem Ausland? +447044879174*

Die Nummer gehört einer "Proton Telecom Limited", siehe hier:
http://www.ukphoneinfo.com/s7_code_allocations.php?GNG=7086

Basic company details for PROTON TELECOM LIMITED:
Registered no: 05570915
Registered office: Suite 14 Old Anglo House
Mitton Street
Stourport On Severn
Worcestershire DY13 9AQ

Die Firma ist bisher im wesentlichen unauffällig. Da Du offenbar des Englischen nicht mächtig bist, macht eine Beschwerde bei der britischen Regulierungsbehörde wenig Sinn...
http://www.phonepayplus.org.uk/output/Complaint-form.aspx

Schade eigentlich, da die britischen Regulierer den Mißbrauch der Nummern ziemlich heftig bestrafen...

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 20:43:25 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 20:34:57 ----------




Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was sind das für nummern?





Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Das sind britische "personal numbers", die in UK schon länger zur Abzocke missbraucht werden.


"personal numbers" sind Nummern, unter denen man stets erreichbar ist, weil die Anrufe - je nachdem, wo man sich befindet - weiter geleitet werden: an den Arbeitsplatz, zum Handy, zur Geliebten, was auch immer. Soweit die Theorie.



> “個人號碼“都是數字，與哪一個是始終可用，因為調用- 這取決於你在哪裡-轉發：工作，手機，作為一個情人，等等。這是理論。


_Das war Chinesisch -alles Gute zum Geburtstag, liebe Maus!_


----------



## julebrasil (19 Juli 2011)

Habe einen undefinierbaren Posten auf meiner Handyrechnung von 00448720144892 - Samstag früh, angeblich 35 min. Kann nie im Leben sein. Weiß jemand, was da zu tun ist?


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juli 2011)

Die Nummern aus diesem Block gehören einer "Hotchilli Communications Limited", diese fiel in den letzten Jahren wiederholt unangenehm auf... Eine Firma, die immer wieder mal Nummern an Gauner vermietet. Unwissentlich, natürlich...
http://blogs.mirror.co.uk/investigations/2009/10/plaza-telecom-fined-for-premie.html

oder hier, bereits 2005...
http://www.highbeam.com/doc/1G1-128948920.html

Nutzt Du apps oder so'n Zeug?
Beim welchem Provider bist Du?

087x sind britische Mehrwertnummern und sie unterliegen somit den strengen britischen Regeln für Mehrwertdienste.

Hier kann man sich beschweren (Englisch)
http://www.phonepayplus.org.uk/For-The-Public/Make-a-complaint/Complaint-Form.aspx


----------



## plan2000 (29 August 2011)

Hallo immer noch aktuell !!!
Habe heute auf meinem Handy einen Anruf vo 0044 2080996956 bekommen.
Ich bin ran gegangen, und hörte erst keinen Ton nach paar sekunden hörte ich nur
" Auf Wiederhören" dann war die Verbindung weg.
Habe diese Nummer über keine Internetseite oder Suchmaschine finden können.


----------



## Micky10 (6 September 2011)

Ich habe bereits 3 solche Anrufe erhalten, bin einmal hingegangen, aber die Verbindung war bereits unterbrochen - ich hoffe, ich muss jetzt nichts zahlen :/ Aber solange man nicht zurückruft, sollte da nichts passieren, oder? 

Ich habe den Tread hier überflogen: Wie kann es sein, dass diese Masche seit 2008 abgezogen wird? Dagegen muss was unternommern werden. Es nervt einfach!


----------



## Hippo (7 September 2011)

Micky10 schrieb:


> ...Ich habe den Tread hier überflogen: Wie kann es sein, dass diese Masche seit 2008 abgezogen wird? *Dagegen muss was unternommern werden*...



Dann hast Du ja diesen Beitrag gelesen. Da steht was Du unternehmen kannst - nur zu!
Berichte uns dann bitte über die Erfolge


----------



## suppe (29 Juli 2016)

hallo und schönen guten abend ich hatte letzte woche freitag und diese woche immer um die selbe uhr einen anruf mit solch einer nummer die mit 447 beginnt aber nicht auf dem handy sondern auf meinem festnetz telefon wo auch eine handynr geschaltet ist  
ich bin nicht ran
????wass passiert wenn doch jemand aus der familie ran geht 
und wie hört das auf???


----------



## schnurzelpurzel (30 Juli 2016)

Das wird solange nicht aufhören, solange die Poitik diesen "Mehrwert" Dreck nicht verbietet. Ich glaube es geht nicht ums Rangehen sondern ums Zurückrufen. Wer heutzutage schon VOIP Festnetz hat, kann im Interface des Routers Nummern blockieren. Beschwerden helfen bedingt. Manchmal sitzen in den zahnlosen Alibi-Inszenierungen genannt "Aufsichtsbehörden" wie der Bundesnetzagentur die Täter selber, was man auch "den Bock zum Gärtner machen" nennt. Dazu kommt die neoliberale Masche mit "der Markt reguliert sich selbst".


----------



## Libelle (7 Dezember 2016)

Ich hatte auch einen Anruf aus Sudbury England, Vereinigtes Königreich +447044879174 und mehrere aus Perth- Schottland +441738783961  hab nicht abgehoben und die Nummern gesperrt :-/


----------



## Blonie (6 Januar 2017)

gut aber beim annehmen von rufen aus dem ausland können ja keine roamingkosten entstehen


----------



## KranDieter (15 Mai 2017)

Das stimmt, und auch selbst wenn man normale ausländische Nummern rückruft, können die ja nichts verdienen


----------



## BenTigger (16 Mai 2017)

Doch, auch da haben Abzocker schon ihre Finger drin gehabt und schon hast du ominöse Rechnungen an der Backe.
Selbst bei Anruf von Telefonnummern im Ortsnetz Hamburg in DE, haben die Leute plötzlich 85€ für einen Serviceanruf der Flüssigkeitsspendenden Art zahlen sollen.

Solche allgemeinen  Aussagen wie deine, sind echt unter der Gürtellinie angebracht.


----------



## hpt (29 September 2017)

aktuell -Sept 2017- bekomme ich nach einer Kleinanzeige auf ebay automatische Anrufe (Bandansage) aufs Festnetz und ebenso entsprechende SMS auf mein Handy Absender +44-7935 663923
"Ich will Ihr Auto diese Woche kaufen - Ich will dein Auto für meine Tochter - Ihr Auto ist perfekt - Lieber Kunde, Bitte  informieren Sie uns - können Sie mir bitte sagen ob es die gleichen Eigenschaften wie diese hat - wenn das Auto das gleiche Jahr hat wie ...... www.mobile.id3185 oder id3191"

Daher möchte ich vor dieser Masche warnen.


----------



## Klotzi (5 November 2017)

Ich kriege neuerdings Anrufe aus Bonn 0228.. ist nie einer dran.
Wennich dann zurückrufem heisst es, Nummer nicht vergeben
Was kann es damit auf sich haben ???


----------



## Hippo (6 November 2017)

Spekulationsmodus - ein Spammer mit gespoofter Nummer der mit einem predictive Dialer wählt


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 November 2017)

Klotzi schrieb:


> Ich kriege neuerdings Anrufe aus Bonn 0228


War es nicht die Vorwahl 00228 (Togo)? Das würde dann zu den zur Zeit massenhaft vorkommenden betrügerischen Ping-Anrufen aus Afrika passen. Meine Frau hat nahezu täglich derartige "Anrufe in Abwesenheit" aus ganz Afrika auf dem Display (Betreiber: Congstar). Ich hatte bislang noch kein einziges Mal das Vergnügen (Provider: Simply/Drillisch über O 2).


----------



## Reducal (20 Dezember 2017)

T-Online schrieb:
			
		

> MEHR SCHUTZ VOR PING-ANRUFEN: Die Bundesnetzagentur will die Verbraucher besser vor Telefon-Abzocke mit sogenannten Ping-Anrufen schützen. Dabei versuchen Betrüger durch kurzes Klingeln auf dem Handy des Opfers Rückrufe zu provozieren, die in Kostenfallen führen. Die dabei verwendeten Rufnummern sehen auf den ersten Blick zwar wie eine lokale Vorwahl aus, führen jedoch ins ferne Ausland. Um das zu verhindern, hat die Bundesnetzagentur angeordnet, dass in Mobilfunknetzen bis spätestens zum 15. Januar 2018 für 22 Länder eine kostenlose Preisansage geschaltet werden muss. Dadurch habe der Anrufer die Möglichkeit, das teure Telefonat abzubrechen, ohne dass für ihn Kosten entstehen, teilte die Behörde mit.
> 
> http://www.t-online.de/finanzen/gel...r-was-sich-2018-fuer-verbraucher-aendert.html


----------



## Heiwel (26 April 2018)

Bei mir kamen aufs Festnetz 2 Anrufe mit der Nummer
00447268360974
Also nicht nur ein 70-iger Nummer.


----------



## Erhardt04 (30 Juli 2018)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich bin letztens aus allen Wolken gefallen. Ich hab ja schon ne Menge unseriöse Anrufe erlebt und viele Lockanrufe, aber das is der Hammer.
> Anscheind versuchen die es neuerdings aus dem Ausland. Mein Handy klingelt,ich guck aufs Display..häää?
> ...



Hallo, habe ich heute auch erhalten und zwar just nach dem Moment, wo ich in den Goggle Sicherheitseinstellungen meine neue Handynummer angegeben habe. Hier wird Google gehackt, ein saudoofer Verein.


----------



## Eddi aus Köln (18 Januar 2019)

gerade bei mir auf dem Smartphone eingegangen ; +441615075000 
im Display stand ,,Manchester" ???


----------



## Thorsten Thiele (11 Februar 2019)

Habe seit zwei Tagen Pings auf meiner Festnetz Nummer. 044...... Einmal klingeln und Aufgelegt. Gruß TT


----------



## BenTigger (11 Februar 2019)

Naja, 044 ist der Bereich Ostfriesland... Von Apen bis Zetel  
Da ist vielleicht eine Ostfriesin in dich verliebt und traut sich nicht dran zu bleiben, bis du abgenommen hast


----------



## Flar (6 Juni 2019)

Unter der Rufnummer +447388687188 wurde mir ein Gewinn von 521.790,00 € versprochen. Um Ansprüche anzumelden soll eine Mail an [email protected] gesendet werden. Weiß jemamnd mehr darüber?


----------



## Hippo (6 Juni 2019)

Ohne genauere Prüfung der Rechtslage .....
Wenn Du weisst was der Anrufer will ist es kein Ping-Anruf sondern zu 100% der Versuch des Vorschussbetruges


----------



## jupp11 (6 Juni 2019)

Flar schrieb:


> Unter der Rufnummer +447388687188 wurde mir ein Gewinn von 521.790,00 € versprochen.


Die magische Zahl 521.790,00 €  gibt es schon länger. Du bist nicht der einzige (auch per SMS und  cold call), dem  die versprochen wird.
Telefonnummer ganz frisch, taucht seit dem 5.6.  auf








						+447388687188 ☎ Großbritannien (England, Schottland, Wales & Nordirland), Gewinnspiel, 15 Meldungen
					

Wem gehört die Nummer +447388687188 aus Großbritannien (England, Schottland, Wales & Nordirland)? Gewinnspiel: 15 Erfahrungen mit der Telefonnummer +44 738 8687188 aus Großbritannien (England, Schottland, Wales & Nordirland). Haben Sie einen (unerwünschten) Anruf von der (unbekannten) Rufnummer...




					telefonnummer.net
				



bisherige Einschätzung: Gewinnspiel


----------



## Michael Luecke (9 September 2019)

Ich hatte auch das vergnügen. Ein Typ mit indischen Akzent. Erzählte was von Microsoft. Ich hab ihn labern lassen. Irgendwann hat er aufgelegt.


----------



## Maggi1103 (9 Oktober 2019)

Masche Nun auch in Griechenland versucht !!!!


----------



## OMA (30 Oktober 2019)

Michael Luecke schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch das vergnügen. Ein Typ mit indischen Akzent. Erzählte was von Microsoft. Ich hab ihn labern lassen. Irgendwann hat er aufgelegt.


solch Vergnügen hatte ich Heute auch........ Nr. 0044153271717 gesperrt ........ dann kam noch nen Anruf ...... von wegen Mikrosoft, asiatische Aussprache .................... solch Nerv hatte ich vor paar Jahren schon mal ................


----------

